# Which clay bar for wheels?



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm looking for a clay bar that I can use only for doing alloy wheels- any recommendations?

I've only ever used the Megs clay bar that comes in the box with the quick detailer, but IMO I don't think this would be any good for doing alloys. Do I need something more aggressive? Maybe this?


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to bump, but can anyone help with this?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I just use the bits I wouldn't use on the body any more, don't see a need to buy a special clay bar. Otherwise I like to use bilt hamber regular rather than the soft, found it does the job well


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Regular clay works well on wheels. Soft works too, but only on lighter brake dust and tar. Good value too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Bilt Hamber Regular clay works well on wheels. Soft works too, but only on lighter brake dust and tar. Good value too.


hahahaha


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

well- 2 recommendations for the same stuff- I'll have a look & see if I can find somewhere that sells that (Never heard of it lol).


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

any clay will doo the job. i usually use clay that has been already used on te body work to finish off with it on the wheels then its into the bin with it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

TomV6 said:


> well- 2 recommendations for the same stuff- I'll have a look & see if I can find somewhere that sells that (Never heard of it lol).


A few places, rubbish boys and elite car care come to mind :thumb: the bar is MASSIVE and is £10.95 or so iirc


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

There's the odd person sells it on ebay for about £12 delivered.


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

ross-1888 said:


> any clay will doo the job. i usually use clay that has been already used on te body work to finish off with it on the wheels then its into the bin with it.


Cheers.. Damn shame really as I've just binned a couple of bits.



maggi112 said:


> A few places, rubbish boys and elite car care come to mind :thumb: the bar is MASSIVE and is £10.95 or so iirc


Well- for that price, I can't go wrong really.

Cheers mate- I'll take a look at their websites.

Got a whole list of things to get through, but started with products for wheels/ tyres/ wheel arch linings etc.


----------

